
You can now buy a fully functioning macOS laptop for only $329 - sichan
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2016/08/29/hacbook-mac-cheap/
======
tracker1
I see a C&D pretty quickly on this one considering what's happened to other
attempts at OSX whitebox commercially. I'd personally love to see higher end
desktop between the mini and pro... I'd be happy with a higher end i7 with
32gb of ram and a higher end consumer video card (1080 gtx). Which is what my
windows desktop runs. I need more than a mini, but a $4k price tag on a pro is
too much imho.

